# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te lexojme tekstin kur degjojme nje kenge

## benseven11

Per te lexuar tekstin e nje kenge qe luhet ne media player 9 shkarkohet
nje plugin "Caption e Lyrics Power toy"qe pasi instalohet gjendet
tek winMedia player ne Tools/Plugin
linku shkarkimit
http://www.wmplugins.com/ItemDetail.aspx?ItemID=345
Sigurohu qe ke windows media player version 9 duke klikuar tek Help/about
Nqs versioni eshte nen 9, klikohet ne help/update
=====
nje program tjeter qe gjen tekstet e kengeve eshte evil lyrics
me databaze rreth 5 miljon tekste kengesh
linku shkarkimit  http://www.evillabs.sk/evillyrics/download.php
kur programi hapet fut Emrin e kengetarit dhe kengen klikohet kerko anash ne cep lart
jepet komplet teksti kenges i ben  select all/copy tekstit
hapet windows mediaplayer/klikohetview/now playing tools/vihet nje pike tek
Lyrics dhe nje pike tek Caption
klikohet anash tek media library del lista e kengeve 
ben right klik te titulli  kenges qe i ke gjetur tekstin/properties
ben paste tekstin e kopjuar te kutia e mesit koments
==
pasi mbaron kete klikon tek linku i kenges ne liste per ta luajtur me te filluar kenga te luaje do shohesh edhe tekstin poshte
=====
Per Winampin mund te perdoret nje plugin per tekstet Lyrics Master
http://www.wmplugins.com/ItemDetail.aspx?ItemID=346 ose MP3 Manager
=====
Nje player shume me cilesi qe ja vlen te kontrollohet eshte Fubar version 0.82
http://www.foobar2000.org/
programi mp3 formatin e ka te shkruar si mpeg-3
cilesia e zerit e shkelqyer

----------


## TDevices

Per mua me i miri nga ato qe the eshte Evil Lyrics http://www.evillabs.sk/evillyrics/
Eshte nje program i pavarur per Winamp, WMP9, Real Player, MusicMatch etj etj. Eshte shume i vogel (300 kb) dhe ka shume funksione. Nga siti kryesor mund te shkarkohet dhe kenga ne forme karaoke ne momentin qe e degjon. Provojeni

----------

